# Steel Shot????



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 29, 2009)

In your opinion what is the cheapest, Best performing steel shot cartridge?? 

Mine is the Kent Fasteel 3inch......Found them on sale last year for 11 Bucks a box.


----------



## volguy (Oct 29, 2009)

*shells*

if you are pulling birds in close as you should be and not sky busting, XPERT shells are just fine.  they are 8.99 a box and kill them just as well as black cloud or bismuth.

now, if you are shooting pits in arkansas in January i would go with a kent or estate shell.  these are my two favorite "cheap" steel shells for late season birds that you might have to make a little farther shot.  

cheap is a relative term when talking about shells anymore.  we paid 9.88 a box for kents two years ago in ND where i usually by all of my shells for the whole season on our way thru.  this year they were 13.29 and i have seen them around here as high as $16 a box for 3 inch number 4's in 1 1/4 shot.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 29, 2009)

Duck boat- $3,000
Dog-$5,000 ( dog, shots, etc for the life time of her)
Shotgun-$1,000
Decoys-$200
Waders-$300
Jacket-$200
Misc. junk- $500

Why be cheap on shells? I'm just really getting into it and I already figured that out.

It's like the guy that drops $50,000 on a boat and then has a piece of junk rod and reel. Just doesn't make sense when it's the one thing that really matters.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 29, 2009)

me personally i only shoot black cloud #2s 3 1/2 less cripples if any


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2009)

kent


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Winchester Drylocks


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Oct 29, 2009)

Shot Xpert #4 all last year but just found a good price on Remington 100 count #2 shot...we'll see I guess


----------



## volguy (Oct 29, 2009)

*shells*

again, if you are pulling birds in to where they need to be, shells do not mean anything......shooting does.  spend the money you would spend on black cloud or other higher priced shells, by several cases of lead and go to the sporting clays range once or twice a week.  plus, if you are shooting 4 to 5 cases of steel a year, $18 to $30 a box adds up.  now if you only hunt 10 days or so a year, then heck yea, shoot the good stuff.

just being realistic for the everyday hunter.  your gun fit, shooting skills, and other things of waterfowling mean much more than shells.  spend the money on the stuff that matters most.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 29, 2009)

volguy said:


> again, if you are pulling birds in to where they need to be, shells do not mean anything......shooting does.  spend the money you would spend on black cloud or other higher priced shells, by several cases of lead and go to the sporting clays range once or twice a week.  plus, if you are shooting 4 to 5 cases of steel a year, $18 to $30 a box adds up.  now if you only hunt 10 days or so a year, then heck yea, shoot the good stuff.
> 
> just being realistic for the everyday hunter.  your gun fit, shooting skills, and other things of waterfowling mean much more than shells.  spend the money on the stuff that matters most.



Its a simple question with a simple answer......Why make it complicated??? I like cheap shells that can sky bust and kill them at the end of my barrel......And if you think shells dont matter go out and buy some Remington Nitro steel and tell me what you think. They cant even penetrate soft wood at 30 yards. And this is from experience.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 29, 2009)

X-Perts in different sizes (#2, 3, 4). I have used Kent's and the XPerts kill just as good.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 29, 2009)

again black clouds pay for them selves less crippled birds to have to chase and i buy one case of shells and last year i had 3 boxes left sometimes you have to make a pass shot that is a little far you are not always gonna have ducks in your face i have not been on a hunt where every single duck decoyed so why half do it but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 29, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> sometimes you have to make a pass shot that is a little far you are not always gonna have ducks in your face i have not been on a hunt where every single duck decoyed so why half do it but whatever floats your boat



Some people just choose to not shoot ducks that are "a little to far". Therefore not having said cripples.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 29, 2009)

Well since I can't afford to shoot cases of shell's (if I raise my gun I'm unloading it) ya'll let me shoot first when they're close. Kent 3" #2..
They're is a difference though. Cut these shell's (Kent vs BC) open and roll some pellet's around in your finger's and the higher priced pellet's are more uninformed.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 29, 2009)

shot some hevi shot last year and wont be messing with steel anymore i dont think..... if i was id shoot xpert, kent, or estate


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

The cheapest I've shot are some Fiocchi that I got on sale for almost nothing last year.  They kill but the velocity is not over 1250FPS which is slow compared to what is out there.  I like Kent.  I'm interested in the Hevi-Metal loads.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a couple of boxes of Hevi Metal on sale last month. I'll let you know how they are. I'm curious if they are good as well.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

when we were in texas we had to make shots 45-50 yards out or we wouldnt have had any shots so guess you wouldnt have killed anything


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 30, 2009)

A friend once told me "never buy cheap fishing line, it's the only thing between you and the fish". I use this same thought when buying shotgun shells. I tank of gas costs me $75.00. Why shoot cheap shell when I get there. That being said, inside of 40 yds. steel kills as good as anything.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 30, 2009)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its a simple question with a simple answer......Why make it complicated??? I like cheap shells that can sky bust and kill them at the end of my barrel......And if you think shells dont matter go out and buy some Remington Nitro steel and tell me what you think. They cant even penetrate soft wood at 30 yards. And this is from experience.



Slow your roll there youngster.....


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 30, 2009)

Rios for 12ga.  They use red dot powder.  About to start making them in Nashville, Tn.  Nothing is cheap for the 10 however.....


----------



## mallymaster4 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kent 3" BB for geese. Ducks #2's and #4's all the way. . . . . black cloud is nice but it outprices itself.  Kent's pattern well and bring just as many ducks down.  Gotta learn how to actually hit the target in order for it to fall.  I'll take my $11 box and shoot with the black cloud boys anyday!


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 30, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> when we were in texas we had to make shots 45-50 yards out or we wouldnt have had any shots so guess you wouldnt have killed anything



Well you may be right.... BUTTTT since I go there every year and will be there this year for a week (starting the day after Christmas) I'm not so sure..Since we fly out, I order a case of shells and have them shipped.. As always..Kent 3" #2 it will be. As I stated before IF my shoulder would hold up AND IF my wallet would hold up (I unload when I raise my gun) I too would shoot 3 1/2 BC..But since I don't have a man card...I agree also that it's tough shooting out there. A lot'a pass shooting. But they will kill'em.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 30, 2009)

I buy Kent Fasteel 3" in 1s for ducks and geese and iffin I'm on they kill real well like what was said earlier you got to hit it to kill it or you're just killin air


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 30, 2009)

Haven't had a problem shooting Kent shells


----------



## chase870 (Oct 30, 2009)

Face the facts boys, if you can shoot and know how to hunt you can kill em with any steel load there is. High priced shells are made to seperate a fool from his money. The only thing I have yet to see mentioned here is " I shoot X brand shell because it patterns better in my gun than any other brand" If you buy $100.00 a box shells and the pattern poorly, and you can't shoot well, you just wasted $100.00  If you cant shoot, well, you just can't shoot, dont try to blame it on the ammo


----------



## chase870 (Oct 30, 2009)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its a simple question with a simple answer......Why make it complicated??? I like cheap shells that can sky bust and kill them at the end of my barrel......And if you think shells dont matter go out and buy some Remington Nitro steel and tell me what you think. They cant even penetrate soft wood at 30 yards. And this is from experience.



If you have any Remington Nitro Steel I'll take it, been killing birds with it for years.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

so basically you sayin that i cant shoot cause i buy black clouds that is just ridiculous and we can go anytime and i promise i will have less crippled birds shooting black cloud the pellets are more uniformed and have the flight stopper pellets which will out perform any other shell i have bought and shot most shells and compared so dont get on here and tell me i cant shoot cause i want to have most of an andvantage i can get you get what you pay for you gonna go out and spend 1000 dollars on a gun and put crappy shells in it then you should have just gotten a 300 dollar gun


----------



## paulito (Oct 30, 2009)

I do a fair amount of layout boat hunting and have found that the black cloud out performs the Kent on those follow up shots iff'n you got a bird down on the water makin a run for it. Other than that I will put a kent in the chamber just as easy. Course later in the season when the wife is gettin a bit snippy i will even go with the Xperts to save some $$$ but those would have to be 3.5"

I agree with the other comment though, i have literally called it a day rather than put a borrowed remington shell in my scatter gun. Have had WAY too many fail and end up with a wad plugged in the barrel. I know you can get a bad shell in ANY batch but it happened often enough with the Remingtons to make me NEVER shoot them again.


----------



## mallymaster4 (Oct 30, 2009)

He didnt say you couldn't shoot cause you shoot black clouds he's just saying. . . . know your range and place your shot then it doesn't matter what you shoot the bird will fall grave yard dead. There is a big difference in being able to shoot and knowing how to shoot.   And there is truth to the shot i understand that but why spend so much more on BC just for pass shooting.  If you shoot what decoys especially in Texas then you should have no problem getting your limit. Just my opinion.  By the way I shoot benelli semi's and kents if that was your next question


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

i have been in many shoots where the birds buzzed the outside of decoys and did not land on the end of my gun and hunt with guys that are like you guys and shoot very well but either cripple most of the birds or it just doesnt even faze them and wonder why the bird didnt fall and the one i shoot drop but im not knocking it with out rocking it i have tried kent, xpert, estate, hevi shot, and black cloud i have had more work and effectivness with black cloud but the way i comprehended what he was saying is he can take the same shot and have the same out come with a cheap shell as the black cloud and face facts that is not possible


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 30, 2009)

[then you should have just gotten a 300 dollar gun /COLOR]

I did it's a 870 with a bent barrel so I shoot birds better going right to left the bend gives just the right lead the other way I can never remember if I need to lead ahead or behind


----------



## mallymaster4 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah i understand what you are saying and it all comes down to what we like and feel comfortable with.  I am not knocking you for shooting black clouds, some of my buddies are partial to them too. I just have my outlook on the Kents and rarely have cripples due to knowing the range of my shots and shot placement.  That was my only arguement on the whole deal, and if i have a cripple i have a 4 legged companion that lights up at the opportunity to chase.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

well i see your point but you are pretty much stating right there you are limited to your shot distance and in some cases you may not be able to even shoot any birds if they are a good distance out from your dekes


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> [then you should have just gotten a 300 dollar gun /COLOR]
> 
> I did it's a 870 with a bent barrel so I shoot birds better going right to left the bend gives just the right lead the other way I can never remember if I need to lead ahead or behind




finally some humor to the thread


----------



## mallymaster4 (Oct 30, 2009)

*distance*



stuckonquack said:


> well i see your point but you are pretty much stating right there you are limited to your shot distance and in some cases you may not be able to even shoot any birds if they are a good distance out from your dekes




Im really not limiting to shot distance if unless your shooting a .22 rifle.  I mean a shotgun only patterns well for a certain distance regardless of what you shoot, even with specific chokes they range out.  How far do you call a limited shooting range. . . . . . . i mean i don't shoot 75-100 yds but i have folded up birds around the 50-60 yard mark.  Then again it does come down to whether your pass shooting to try to get "that" bird and get lucky after certain point.  I know your going to say, point proven BC are better, but honestly if you manage to only have one pellet hit them in the head that's all it takes for even a lucky shot.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

i personally have never shot over 60 yards but a buddy of mine when we were in texas folded a big bull pintail grave yard dead 78 yards away and was not done with what i cal that golden bb it was a very good shot a chest shot and had most of the pattern hit it but ok you win im done now


----------



## mallymaster4 (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha. . . . I do believe i know that buddy of yours


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

who is that


----------



## chundafied (Oct 30, 2009)

Everybody has that buddy that can do that.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

well its not you so again thanks for your input and if you are implying im lying i can prove it


----------



## chundafied (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not saying you're lying, but if I were saying that you are, just how would you go about "proving" it?


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

i have pics to prove it him walking out there him picking up the bird and pic of the wounds


----------



## chundafied (Oct 30, 2009)

If I shoot an object at a specified height going a specified speed, his momentum will carry him for a specified distance.
I don't see how that will prove the 78 yard claim (very difficult to judge distance in pictures)...but post em on up!


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

well when the bird what flying from left to right its not goin out and fell into grass where it could not be forced either way will scan them and put them up and thanks for the math lesson by the way


----------



## chundafied (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## rholton (Oct 30, 2009)

Find the shell that patterns the best in your gun with the choke your are using and shoot it. Doesn't matter how much the shell costs, if it doesn't pattern good your percentages go down. Kent patterns very well in my Beretta and my buddies Benelli. Shot Heavy Metal, which patterned awesome, in ND this year and I am sold on them. We literally shot the faces off of some of the birds. Keep in mind, you can get the same results with other shells. I would point out that one shell might pattern good in one choke but not so good in another. That is something else you need to consider.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 30, 2009)

For those of you who say the Xperts aren't uniform...what about the flightstoppers in the BC. Heck they are just round pellets with saturn rings around them. I just figure my crazy pellets in the Xperts are just wound channel making..low cost flight stoppers. lol


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 30, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> I just figure my crazy pellets in the Xperts are just wound channel making..low cost flight stoppers. lol



They are at half the price..Some folk's just can't hide money.. I wonder what the poor people are doing right now..


----------



## chase870 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well if you shoot steel there are alot of things to consider.
1.  the maxium effective range of a shotgun is 35 to 40 yards period, and yes you can kill beyond that range but not consistantly regardless of the brand of ammo.
2.  cost of shells is dependent on supply and demand and location. yes i have paid 20.00 + for 2 3/4 inch remington nitro steel. when the only ammo in a hardware store in the middle of nowhere has it and you need it you will pay the price and be happy about it
3.  you can take a 300.00 gun and have some serious work done to it  so it patterns better than the high dollar gun. gun cost is nothing more than paying for the name. if it doesnt pattern well you wasted your money.
4.  with steel speed kills. it doesnt retain the energy lead does so it has to have speed to achieve the same killing power. when you notice a load you think out preforms another compare the speed of each round that will tell you a thing or two
5.  shooters skill you can shoot alot of clays, but steel flys faster than lead so it will take a miss or two to figure the leed diferance when you change ammo

I personaly prefer challenger shells. You cant buy them in the U.S. that I know of. They are smoking hot with uniform pellets. challenger was loading at 1550fps before any american company had a clue, and the are priced less than winchester expert. I always make sure the furthest decoy in the spread is no more than 35 yards out. My 870 supermag has a lengthend forcing cone and a choke that throws a mean pattern. In the end there is no way to get around the basic facts of your your range and match your equipment to your needs


----------



## paulito (Oct 31, 2009)

i agree thats why i tune up on clays with steel. why use the lead if you are going to hunt with the steel. course i use the cheap steel. 

just to clarify i use the black cloud because it seems to give me a better, tighter, uniform pattern out of my gun for those folow up shots on cripple on the water. if the Xperts performed that way out of my gun i woudl use them. i personal have not seen that the black clouds cut down on the amount of cripples in comparison. i will say that i have personally seen that the non-toxic alternatives such as hevi-shot and bismuth tend to kill more birds stone dead. i just miss too much to throw away $3 per shell.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 3, 2009)

All these were killed with Remington Nitro Steel or Winchester Expert. No need to waste money on over priced shells unless you just want to. Set up right and know your range. I would rather spend my money to get to the area the birds want to be, aka. the X than high priced ammo


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 3, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> For those of you who say the Xperts aren't uniform...what about the flightstoppers in the BC. Heck they are just round pellets with saturn rings around them. I just figure my crazy pellets in the Xperts are just wound channel making..low cost flight stoppers. lol



Dustin, I think the wad is why Black Clouds pattern well for alot of people.  That flite control wad is the same one that makes their LE 00 Buck shoot so tight.  

I shoot whatever but if it doesn't pattern well I try to use it on small ponds where I can use it up and it doesn't matter much up close.


----------



## volguy (Nov 3, 2009)

*shells*

chase,

no need wasting your finger muscles typing.  most of these young bucks know way more than us and use of common sense is not to be expected with most of them.  in the mean time, we can just keep posting our pics of our first 14 days of hunting each year and the 250-300 birds we get between us all before November 1.  Maybe some day they will learn not to argue and maybe go away with a little sound advice from folks that have been doing it and doing it well for a few more years than theirselves. 

i am amazed at how much more green you guys killed up there than we did in ND.  we had 7 or 8 birds this year that were drakes and the ONLY way you could tell was the beak.  they didn't even have any chestnut on their chests.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 3, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> so basically you sayin that i cant shoot cause i buy black clouds that is just ridiculous and we can go anytime and i promise i will have less crippled birds shooting black cloud the pellets are more uniformed and have the flight stopper pellets which will out perform any other shell i have bought and shot most shells and compared so dont get on here and tell me i cant shoot cause i want to have most of an andvantage i can get you get what you pay for you gonna go out and spend 1000 dollars on a gun and put crappy shells in it then you should have just gotten a 300 dollar gun




10 to 1 if you were sitting in the blind with Chase870 and he had remington nitro steel and you had blackclouds he would smoke you.  I actually be surprised if you killed a bird.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 3, 2009)

paulito said:


> i agree thats why i tune up on clays with steel. why use the lead if you are going to hunt with the steel. course i use the cheap steel.
> 
> just to clarify i use the black cloud because it seems to give me a better, tighter, uniform pattern out of my gun for those folow up shots on cripple on the water. if the Xperts performed that way out of my gun i woudl use them. i personal have not seen that the black clouds cut down on the amount of cripples in comparison. i will say that i have personally seen that the non-toxic alternatives such as hevi-shot and bismuth tend to kill more birds stone dead. i just miss too much to throw away $3 per shell.



It dosent matter what you shoot. When you shoot clays your working on your mechanics, kinda like football players use dummies in practice no they are not the real thing but it helps them out with their mechanics.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 3, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> Dustin, I think the wad is why Black Clouds pattern well for alot of people.  That flite control wad is the same one that makes their LE 00 Buck shoot so tight.
> 
> I shoot whatever but if it doesn't pattern well I try to use it on small ponds where I can use it up and it doesn't matter much up close.



That is true. But the reason I said that in a joking way is that nobody says anything about the Black Cloud wad. They just always jump on the uniform pellets and such.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 3, 2009)

Pattern your gun and shoot what you feel confident with. If you shoot your gun enough you'll know what it can do with each shell. Some expensive shells pattern great and will give you that confidence just because you spent the extra money. Some cheap shells also pattern great and you won't mind taking it to the plug. Experts are great "to me" during early season but I have no confidence in them during the later season. Then it's leftover Kent Tungston Matrix and BlackCloud. I'm sure the Expert would work, but it's just a head thing with me. I actually bought some of the new Hevi-Metal to try this year also, why? Because I can.


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 3, 2009)

ugabulldog56 said:


> 10 to 1 if you were sitting in the blind with Chase870 and he had remington nitro steel and you had blackclouds he would smoke you.  I actually be surprised if you killed a bird.



care to put your money where your mouth is big guy


----------



## chundafied (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm still waiting on stone cold proof of the 78 yard (or whatever it was) shot.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 3, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> care to put your money where your mouth is big guy



anytime.


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 4, 2009)

easy to say when you not from around here
and i scaned the pics but they wont load you can ask crowe1187 craid88 mallymaster


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 4, 2009)

its like this im not saying you couldnt go out and shoot shells with square pellets and kill ducks you can kill ducks with just about anything but im simply saying i want to have every advantage i can and i dont know where you all hunt and have all birds work and decoy perfect, 8 out of 10 times birds come in and buzz about 10-15 yards out from decoys and i dont have my decoys sitting on the bank where i am standing and when i go i am there to get my limit not stand there kicking rocks i get more range and less cripples with this shell and patterns well in my sx3 with a vortexx choke have a great day cool guys


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 4, 2009)

It always interests me how we spend so much time beating up on each other because one person doesn't use the same equipment as another. The important thing is what is best for the resource. Yes, you can kill a duck a long way off  SOMETIMES but how about the birds you crippled trying. The main reason not to shoot long shots is because if you cripple a bird, you cannot kill it on the water before it gets out of range. This is true no matter what shell you shoot. I shoot Winchester Drylock. My buddy shoots Experts. He kills about as many ducks as I do. He is a better shot. I need all the help I can buy.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 4, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> easy to say when you not from around here
> and i scaned the pics but they wont load you can ask crowe1187 craid88 mallymaster




Well where are you?  I would love to take your money!!


----------



## chundafied (Nov 4, 2009)

Photobucket.com.
You'll have those pictures up in 5 minutes after you sign up.


----------



## wshooks (Nov 5, 2009)

best cheap shell?.....buy a box of all of em and see what patterns best in your gun....thats your best cheap shell. if you cut a xpert shell open youll likely find 3 different sizes of shot and none will be round and they wont roll off the table....open a kent or estate and you cant keep them from rollin in the floor...food for thought


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 5, 2009)

ugabulldog56, it doesn't matter what you say just like volguy said their will always be people that believe they are better and what they shoot is better than anything else, stuckonquack i will double what ever ugabulldog56 bets you that chase can out shoot you with nitro steel over your blackclouds......it doesn't matter how bad you shoot the shells will not make you shoot better


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 5, 2009)

ok cool guy


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 5, 2009)

what happens in yalls duck blind stays in yalls duck blind


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 5, 2009)

im simply saying i get better performace out of black clouds rather than the cheaper shells i have shot xpert estate fiocchi dry locks and i get more range and alot better pattern with black clouds the only thing i have found with the black cloud they are dirty


----------



## Nitro (Nov 5, 2009)

Remington Nitro Magnum 2.75" 1.5oz #4s LEAD


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 5, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Remington Nitro Magnum 2.75" 1.5oz #4s LEAD



thats not to cheap if you get caught tho


----------



## Nitro (Nov 5, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> thats not to cheap if you get caught tho



Very few cripples. Less shells fired. 

Legality is merely semantics.

I will risk it.


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 5, 2009)

heard that


----------



## chase870 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Remington Nitro Magnum 2.75" 1.5oz #4s LEAD



nothing beats lead, and I'm old enough to have used it in the day, #5were my favorite. Buy yhe way whats the fine for shooting lead now.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 5, 2009)

chase870 said:


> Buy yhe way whats the fine for shooting lead now.



It varies from county to county..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 5, 2009)

chase870 said:


> nothing beats lead, and I'm old enough to have used it in the day, #5were my favorite. Buy yhe way whats the fine for shooting lead now.



In Bayou Meto was $125 a shellabout 10 yr ago ...unsure now


----------



## chundafied (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey stuckinalie,
Email me those pics and I'll post em up for you!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 14, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I wonder what the poor people are doing right now..:





Going to the bank to find out if I can get a couple of cases financed!!!


----------



## GTN (Nov 14, 2009)

Buying shells is like buying anything else. You get what you pay for.
Myself personally I don't care for Kents. They seem to rust up on me when they get wet and for just a few more bucks I can buy better quality. I really like the Winchester drylock supremes 3.5''s
1 1/2 oz at 1475 fps.  I also like 3.5'' Fiochi's. They have 1 9/16 oz shootin 1470 fps. Thats hard to beat. Federal power shocks are ok too.

rogerssportinggoods.com  is a great place to buy steel right now.


----------



## pse hunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Kent 3 1/2. 1 3/8oz at 1550fps


----------



## Swamp Star (Nov 15, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Remington Nitro Magnum 2.75" 1.5oz #4s LEAD



You beat me to the lead joke.

For cheap shells just keep your eyes peeled at Dick's I bout Xperts last year in a 100 pack for around $28 I belive. But me bein the dull green crayon I am didnt pay attention till I got home and seen I had just bought me 100 BB's.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just a picture to tease the high dollar shell crowd. All 6 geese and the woody were killed with Remington Nitro Steel. The catch is we were shooting 20 gauge guns, little guns with cheap shells


----------



## florida boy (Nov 27, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well you may be right.... BUTTTT since I go there every year and will be there this year for a week (starting the day after Christmas) I'm not so sure..Since we fly out, I order a case of shells and have them shipped.. As always..Kent 3" #2 it will be. As I stated before IF my shoulder would hold up AND IF my wallet would hold up (I unload when I raise my gun) I too would shoot 3 1/2 BC..But since I don't have a man card...I agree also that it's tough shooting out there. A lot'a pass shooting. But they will kill'em.



Those divers will test the best of shells . But I am with you I kill them all the time with 3 inch # 2 's . I have killed snow geese with them . I found a local dealer that miss priced a case of Remington 3 " #1's this summer for 79 .00 . I dont much like him so I waited till after I bought and paid for all he had before I told him what he had done .


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 27, 2009)

ive always liked winchester and fedaral ammunition.

turkeys101


----------

